# Heidelcast 18 April '10: Bringing Reformation to the Local Church



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to the Rev. Michael Brown, pastor of Christ United Reformed Church (Santee, CA) and to the Rev. Brian Tallman, pastor of New Life PCA (La Mesa) for joining on the Heidelcast this week.

Heidelcast 18 April 2010: Bringing Reformation to Churches 

Subscribe to the Heidelcast on iTunes. Search “Heidelblog’ on iTunes.

Contact us directly at [email protected] or leave voice mail at 760 278 1563.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very jazzy introductions to the program.

The style of long explanation and questions is growing on me, as is the trademark dinging the bell when a published work is mentioned.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 19, 2010)

The dinging bell is a distraction. I guess that is what it is suppose to be. I just keep thinking about a hotel clerk calling for the bell boy every time I hear it.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for listening!


----------

